# Skin vs. Replica



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Got this nice bass in TN last week. 24 inches - 8 1/2 lbs.










I never really considered not getting a skin mount done, but a good friend of mine recently showed me some of his fish mounts. They are skin and only 10 years old. All of them have split down the back, the entire length of the fish. The front of the fish look great yet, but the backs are terrible. He said he will never get a skin mount done again.

Now I'm considering a replica, instead.

How much more should I have to pay? What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

First off, let me say NICE BASS!!
Next, I would say to your friend who has the fish mounts with the split backs to change Taxidermists. A fish that is mounted correctly using the original skin, will last the rest of your lifetime if properly taken care of. So don't be discouraged about a skin mount. Just look for a very respected Taxidermist before you choose. Remember, you get what you pay for. On a reproduction mount, you can expect to pay anywhere from $12 an inch to $24 an inch. I myself charge $15. Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

First off I would like to say that is a beautiful fish. It has nice color to it also. If you have the fish and took proper care in keeping it safe and sound, I would recommend the skin mount. The fish is already dead and there is nothing like the actual thing IMO. There is nothing wrong with replicas, but if you have the fish, I would go with the skin mount. You need to find a reputable taxidermist, definately not your friends. Go to shops and look at their work. Don't skimp on the prices either. You may just get what you pay for. The MS forum is a good place to start your seach for a good taxidermist. A good skin mount should last a lifetime.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Bassman Dan,Didn't I just write that?:lol:
J/K

Mike


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Bassman Dan,Didn't I just write that?:lol:
> J/K
> 
> Mike


:lol: Yeah, sorry. I started my post the same time you did and had to stop and half way through because I got a phone call. So your post beat mine. Nothing wrong with a little reiterating though.


----------

